
Love, a reprise - dtawfik1
http://zenpsychiatry.com/love-a-reprise/
======
smoyer
There are some posts that shouldn't allow comments - this is one of them (it
says it all).

Since I've already ruined it ... I'll add my best wishes to Elana. Have a
long, love-filled and kid-filled life.

~~~
tomhoward
Nicely said.

I love this sentence:

 _I do not believe everything happens for a reason (a platitude, in my
opinion, too easily offered to those struck inexplicably and unfairly by
life’s cruelties) — but I believe we can find meaning in the things that
happen._

I hope HN can indulge Elana's use of a psychic's guidance and a little
mystical thinking, and see the beauty in the whole story.

~~~
dtawfik1
One of my favorite lines as well.

Theee years of chemo treatment, I say she is allowed some mystic guidance :)

------
drcross
>I saw a psychic.

I'm so anti quackery I can't follow the rest of the story, sorry.

